# holiday park suggestions please ?



## minority (Jul 12, 2010)

hi all 

me & the mrs have just bought our first motor home and loving it 

we was wondering if any of you fellow motor homers could suggest a holiday park for us to take the kids too

it must have a swimming pool and play area with plenty to do for the kids

very close to a beach (the closer the better)

have a well stocked carp lake with double figure fish in it

and be dog friendly.

anywere in england/scotland or wales

thank you in advance for all your replys

mark & yvonne


----------



## romafree (Jul 13, 2010)

No fish but I would recommend Unity Farm, Brean Sands,Somerset, plenty for the kids, walk over dunes to lovely beach. It's the first one we ever stayed at over 20 years ago when we bought our first motorhome and we still go back there!! Welcome to the leading holiday resort in Somerset in South West England
In Tenby, Kiln Park is good .....Kiln Park Caravan Holiday Park | Wales | Haven Touring UK

As you get braver, you may like to try wild camping as so many of us do!!  Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## steveandpat (Jul 13, 2010)

There is the Holiday Village at Burnham on Sea very nice place swimming pool club house and fishing lakes.

At Brean there is also Northan Farm no Swimming pool but some good fishing lakes


if I think of any more I will post them


----------



## minority (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for your replys

very helpfull

i think we will be doing lots of wild camping over the coming months/years
as it sounds right up my street

however it will be nice to also visit the odd holiday park on our travels to keep the kids happy aswell

mark & yvonne


----------



## robert b (Jul 13, 2010)

there is a p r site at st margarets bay i can recomend as i have stayed there the one at withensea i wasnt to keen on withensea is a sh-t hole i didnt like it nothing there just one arcade and that was full of yobs at night.


----------



## robert b (Jul 13, 2010)

have you had a look at the camping site at martin mill its called hawthorn farm nr dover ct17 5la    it does caravans and tents and motor homes its   between dover and deal


----------



## bevo (Jul 13, 2010)

*holiday park*

the one at burnham on sea is a haven site.
  been on it out of season for £50 for 7 days.
fishing lakes there, and loads for the kids.
 you might be hard pressed to get a space though.


----------



## minority (Jul 13, 2010)

robert b said:


> there is a p r site at st margarets bay i can recomend as i have stayed there the one at withensea i wasnt to keen on withensea is a sh-t hole i didnt like it nothing there just one arcade and that was full of yobs at night.




yes we are from hull (22 miles away) and can confidently tell you witherensea is rubbish 

thanks for the suggestions down south

are there any suggestions for anything up north aswell?

the yorkshire dales, lake district, peak district ect ect?

thanks all,

mark & yvonne


----------



## bevo (Jul 14, 2010)

*up north*

haven blackpool.
  good facilities bus stops on site for blackpool.
primrose valley( hard to get a pitch)
  cleethorpes, haven good site, but again hard to get a pitch this time of year.
ty myr at towyn in wales, a few other campsites in the area (good facilities for kids.


----------



## becksiders (Jul 20, 2010)

robert b said:


> have you had a look at the camping site at martin mill its called hawthorn farm nr dover ct17 5la    it does caravans and tents and motor homes its   between dover and deal



Hi - We've often stayed at this site as we have relatives at Deal - it's right by the railway and if the trains don't get you - the early morning ferry goers will!  Having said that it's clean, well run, and well placed if you are a ferry goer, but often very, very busy.


----------



## carol25singer (Jul 20, 2010)

Sunnydale between Cleethorpes and Mablethorpe in Lincs. ticks all the boxes but I've never stayed there


----------



## robert b (Jul 20, 2010)

becksiders said:


> Hi - We've often stayed at this site as we have relatives at Deal - it's right by the railway and if the trains don't get you - the early morning ferry goers will!  Having said that it's clean, well run, and well placed if you are a ferry goer, but often very, very busy.


i used to live on solton lane at the back of the site and used to drink in what was the railway tavern in the sixties


----------



## winchman (Jul 21, 2010)

Follow the link to my website click winchman in the left hand side of the post then click visit winchmans home page, then have a look at camping links, Holgates is very good


----------



## minority (Jul 21, 2010)

winchman said:


> Follow the link to my website click winchman in the left hand side of the post then click visit winchmans home page, then have a look at camping links, Holgates is very good



great site winchman


----------



## winchman (Jul 22, 2010)

minority said:


> great site winchman


Thanks
It needs some work as we havent updated it at all this year, its suprising how time consuming it became, it all started out when the kids made it one rainy afternoon, Go Compare approached us and asked us to ad a link so they must have done something right.
We do have two more sites to add one near Criccieth ( very small but good ) and one in Devon, bigger and  very good ( Forest Glade Clumpton)
Got a fair bit of Fiat stuff for a new page about the new camper, just need to do the photos, going to a few shows in August so should take them all then.
Need to do a whole section on Liverpool as its an unmentioned Gem for tourists, we have been to most the attractions in Europe and Liverpool is way better, loads to see and do but as its only 20 mins away we just dont bother going.


----------

